# Is this clipper burn?



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

I noticed these red marks on Snoopy's pads, or whatever they are called, and on his penis. I never noticed this before he got clipped down yesterday so I was wondering what you guys thought? I emailed the pic of his penis to the vet to ask what he thought.


----------



## Patches' Pet (Feb 25, 2008)

I don't know - but I can say that I know your dog a LOT better than I ever wanted to! LOL 
Sorry. Serious issue, but I am at child at heart and couldn't resist commenting on that.
I hope that it heals up quickly whatever it is. Let us know what the vet says.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Yep. When they cut to close to the skin it can scrape against the skin. It's nothing really bad and will heal up in no time. Next time you take him to your groomer I'm mention it and ask them to be more carefull. If it seems to be bothering him you can put a little dab of hydrocorisone on the spots and that should help with soothing it.

But as Patches said I think I know Snoopy more than anyother dog here at df. *doggy Porn*


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Ha ha, it doesn't seem to be bother him. I guess I should have put a warning in the title.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Durbkat said:


> Ha ha, it doesn't seem to be bother him. I guess I should have put a warning in the title.


I'd just keep an eye on it then. Since they had to cut him down so short it can happen. Just an accident. 

lol..the fact it's such a close up is what made me laugh. Yeah I'd much rather see full body shots.


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

very possibly, it can happen fairly easily when they're heavily matted.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

That is what it looks like to me as well. Usually not a big deal. I must say that your vet must really enjoy opening his/her e-mails. LOL


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Ha ha. He sure does. 

Alittle off topic but, have you ever seen the movie Superbad? If so you know the skinny cop with the black hair? He looks exactly like Snoopy's vet. 








(The guy on the left)


----------



## acanoffleas (Jan 15, 2008)

It looks a mild clipper burn to me. The penis is sort of a strange place for him to have it - I wonder if maybe he had some matting on his belly and sanitary area? Many times skin under mats is extra sensitive (which might explain the redness on his arm/paw - he had matted legs, right?). I'd say wait to hear from your vet to see what he says. Once you've figured out what it is, it's definitely worth calling up the salon and mentioning it to the groomer or whomever answers, if even to just make a note of it for the next grooming. Clipper burn happens from time to time, though it shouldn't be a regularly occurring thing - if so, you may want to consider switching groomers. And I say "Clipper burn happens" relatively loosely - a good groomer rarely has problems with clipper burn, but certain circumstances, like severe matting or a very badly behaved dog can certainly add to the risk.


----------

